# What size numbers?



## UltraApparel (Aug 25, 2009)

I am doing a set of adult football jersey from teamwork’s and I was wondering if it is 8inch numbers on front and 10inch on the back. Or is 10front and 10 back?
Jason


----------



## primatepaul (Aug 26, 2009)

i would do the live chat when they go back online, or email them directly. i spent a few minutes looking around and i couldn't find anything on that topic. sorry i couldnt be more help


----------

